# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Replacement Vent clips

## zzkazu

Anybody know where I might get some of these clips which hold our evaporative vent in place. http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/4364/p5040388.jpg thanks

----------


## zzkazu

Another helpful forum solved my problem,  I got them from here for 25 cents each..  Westaflex Australia : The best choice for Heating, Ventilation & Air Conditioning products! Ducting, Fittings, Home Zoning Control, Diffusion / Grilles, Ventilation / Fans, Refrigeration, insulation, Thermostats, Accessories, Heating and Cooling

----------

